# How often do you regret the things you post on here?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't be the only one who this happens to :no


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I rarely ever regret my posts even though sometimes I know I should feel ashamed lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Almost never, but that's because I rarely post anything deeply personal or controversial.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

usually i write a reply and then just delete it without posting. so not that often


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

lol ^










Yeah. I regret even signing in. :roll


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I voted a decent amount of the time. Sometimes I can't read my old posts because of embarrassment.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Almost never.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't really look back through things I've posted unless I'm looking for something in particular. I hate reading older posts because of any potential regret. It's much easier on the mind to just look forward.

So, I have no shame. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*zero replies*

is the perfect signal

no way to erase. Should be auto

I like recognition


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I keep meaning to delete all my posts but can never be bothered.

I don't often regret my posting, even if it is sometimes of poor quality. It is best not to dwell on these things. I did upset a poster on here recently and that I do regret, however.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Most of my posts are invisible so no regrets there.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I 'regret it every single time. Butterflies every single time. Probably why I have a poor immune system.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Lone Drifter said:


> Most of my posts are invisible so no regrets there.


I always notice your posts. I find them witty


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks @GangsterOfLove, that's very nice of you to say


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Never, no shame in my game.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I sometimes cringe when I read my posts back, but I've never regretted anything I've posted on the internet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's only bad when i regret a post and someone quoted it lol.

It's a bit hard to delete once it's quoted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in the "once in a while" group.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good question.

*For me, every now and then.*
It is wonderful to have a place where you can be honest and I greatly appreciate SAS, but sometimes I cringe after putting up a very revealing and personal post but that is normal.

I think it is better to reveal a lot about yourself here than to hold things back that may sit and fester inside.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Every now and then. Sometimes I cringe so badly that I want to delete posts, or threads, but I usually endure it.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> *All the time*. I go through my posts often and delete any embarrasing ones.


Oh, you've just been here for ages haven't you?

(so many posts for not being here even a month)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Just thye drunken ramblings I wouldn't like to say how often that is :no it was above recommended weekly guidelines by (edit) 200% for a while :afr mucho apologies sorry


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

A decent amount


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anytime I post on the "What's bothering you" thread. Other than that idc.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not usually. Sometimes I regret being a little too harsh with certain people. When you post here every day, it's kind of easy to forget people here are sometimes more fragile than they seem.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I often regret things I have posted after a few hours or a day and then delete them.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

No i dont but i dont get many replys so it ok does not worry me but sometimes i am halfway through typing something and i delete it


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't really regret anything I post on here. I still say that even though the first couple of months some of my posts made it seemed like I was on amphetamines or something. I feel like I could be offering more straight up help/advice/backup relative to some of the more cynical ranting I can get involved in.

But on the whole, the way I post here is what makes my online persona exactly that. So, no worries.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really remember what I've posted apparently. Sometimes when I run across one where my grammar is atrocious I will feel a bit stupid.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I regret other people's posts~ (Some, more than others. Much more.)

Umm, yeah. Anyway. Only very rarely, and for it, I wish the thread a quick death. Then it keeps getting bumped back up, of course, and it's like... ugh, that one again, really? Eventually, it dies, only to be resurrected years later by one of those WTF-offthewallrandom-thread-bumps, and it hits me all over again.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sometimes. (Every now and then).


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess a good amount of the time sense I can never really put my thoughts into words correctly so I always end up typing like open ended thoughts and ideas

But I usually never delete the posts just act like they don't exist seems to work p well


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The trouble with forums is that your audience is very diverse, so you can't really please everyone. People take offense at all sorts of things. Or they decide...oh goody....something personal...let's **** with them. 

There are some people I don't mind offending, while others I'd rather not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I regret other people's posts~ (Some, more than others. Much more.)


lol. There's some very embarrassing things being said on this site sometimes. I agree. That said, i'm guilty of a lot of that myself. :blush

But it's not like a lot of us are masters at being tactful, considering our little common problem.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

After i posted something, i usually forgot most i wrote already!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I regret a lot of things I say here, be it decent or not.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

not too often with my recent posts, but i cringe at most of my old posts.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

It happens, but rarely. The main reason that it's rare for me is because I am particular with my wording. There have been many instances where I have wanted to reply to a post, but I could not think of exactly how I wanted to say it. I'll spend a considerable amount of time typing something out, reading/rereading and tweaking it over and over, only to end up scrapping the whole lot without ever posting it.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I regret posts that I make about other members. I don't really regret posts I make about myself or general posts for discussion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> I regret PMing everyone and keeping conversation ffs, just to be ditched every time
> 
> so if you recognized yourself in this post, please dont cry how you cant make friends even online, I gave up


:stu


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

It used to happen to me more, but now it's only on rare occasions.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I try to be careful and non controversial these days. I just don't like debate or arguments. It happens occasionally that I find I have to say something in a thread that seems to be going a stupid direction.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

If it's bad enough, il delete it.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I feel like regret almost everytime I post, but I refuse to delete anything I write. I feel like I was giving in if I did. Though many times I just delete the message before I post and post nothing. -.-


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

kageri said:


> I try to be careful and non controversial these days. I just don't like debate or arguments.


 That's unfortunate. In the end, if you want to keep your right to have your own opinions (and especially to express them), you have to fight for them. It might be fine if you agree with consensus every single time and there isn't ever that little voice deep down telling you "this is wrong". But if you have that voice and you ignore it and go along to get along, you will eventually lose your right to disagree. In one way or another.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Regretting posts is half the fun. I love those "Oh God, what have I done?!" tingles.


----------



## Katse32 (Feb 27, 2015)

Never


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rarely.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I havn't really been here long enough to get much of a perspective on old posts, though some were inevitably less good than others. Whereas on SAUK, do notice that my posting style has changed somewhat from say six years ago, and there are some rubbish posts among them.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Idgaf


----------

